

Hackers take control of a Tesla Model S and turn it off at low speed - Fjolsvith
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/d0d1932a-3b05-11e5-8613-07d16aad2152.html#axzz3i24evLkE

======
milkytron
Is there a paywall on this?

~~~
mryan
Yes. Google bypass:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=Hackers+take+control+of+a+Te...](https://www.google.com/search?q=Hackers+take+control+of+a+Tesla+Model+S+and+turn+it+off+at+low+speed)

